# Car damage



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

So, I went to my local shopping centre this evening and did my usual trick of parking in two spaces in a not very busy corner of the centre. Was in the shops 10 minutes at the most to find some idiot had reversed into my car and damaged the rear bumper in three places :x :x :x :x :x :x :x I am very careful about my car and it is now damaged by some f***ing idiot.


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear it mate. Car parks are fucking notorious!! i bet it was woman. I see them regularly opening doors onto other cars etc. Nice of them to just do a runner though eh!! Hopefully you won't have to shell out too much!!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Know how you feel its a real p!sser, we do similar and the number of times we return to the car and there is a f!cking big 4x4 parked right next to us with loads of other spaces, I think they do it on purpose barstewards :x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had something similar happen 18 months ago. The bumper actually has a firm 6 inch crease in it where the paint was also cracked and was scratched quite deeply. I took the car to a specialist "minor" body repair co (the sort that removes chips and dinks for dealers prior to resale) who removed virtually all trace of the damage. I know it is there if I look very critically, but I doubt most people would find it. Cost £40.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the blatant disregard for other people's property that winds me up. I just don't know how people think it's acceptable to walk away after damaging something. Especially when it's clearly a looked after vehicle.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Vandam said:


> i bet it was woman. I see them regularly opening doors onto other cars etc.


Oh dear, oh dear. That, my man, is fighting talk. :evil:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

You took my bait nicely, sporty!!! :lol:

Are you trying to tell me that you've never reversed into someones car in a carpark?
or, opened your door and hit another car?
or, opened your car door with your keys in your hand, thus scratching the paintwork? LOOOOOOOOL [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i've just got back from tesco's someones scratched the edge of my bonnet just above the drivers wing ,looks like it may polish out (fingers crossed) this is the first time since christmas that i've actually gone an done the shoppin as i usually use the online delivery service :x


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Vandam said:


> You took my bait nicely, sporty!!! :lol:
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that you've never reversed into someones car in a carpark?
> or, opened your door and hit another car?
> or, opened your car door with your keys in your hand, thus scratching the paintwork? LOOOOOOOOL [smiley=gossip.gif]


No i bloody haven't and that is a fact. If you cant drive/reverse in/out of a parking space without hitting the car beside you then you shouldn't be bloody driving. I never let my door swing wide open (cos i dont wanna damage my own car) and the keys thing...well, i dont need to open my door with the keys (in fact i cant remember the last car that i did have to).

You blokes need to look closer to home at who is damaging your cars in the shops car park. It'll most likely be the bloke with his missus who is fed up of shopping, cant wait to get home and therefore takes no notice of his reversing abilties.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Dec - gutted for you mate!!

Hope you get it sorted...


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Vandam said:
> 
> 
> > You took my bait nicely, sporty!!! :lol:
> ...


The last 4 times my cars been damaged,it was by women.Says it all.
cheers
jon


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

No it doesn't.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> No it doesn't.


Why?
cheers
jon


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't got staistics to hand, but it cannot be only women that prang cars.

Unless you have proof to state otherwise. In which case, the proof is wrong!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

calm down sportty an go check teh neighbours,i'm sure i heard a rumour they are havin a bbq :mrgreen:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

I rest my case!!! :-*


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> calm down sportty an go check teh neighbours,i'm sure i heard a rumour they are havin a bbq :mrgreen:


Who asked you greeny? :-*


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Vandam said:


> I rest my case!!! :-*


You can't rest your case yet, you haven't even started!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Vandam said:
> 
> 
> > I rest my case!!! :-*
> ...


He doesn't need to start his case.

## We, The Forum , find you, SporTTminx - *GUILTY* :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sad to hear Dec. Hope you get it sorted quickly and the culprit gets Swine Flu.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was at the dump the other weekend in the passenger seat of my Dad's car, watching the women next to me leave. There was a guy in a camper van next to her who opened his door as she was thinking about pulling away - i.e. she hadn't got her hand brake off.

I think she thought he must have hit her because she suddenly went nuts - and swung open her door to get out and go yell at this guy. She didn't pay the slightest bit of attention to me jumping in shock as her door shaved past my Dad's wing mirror. I thought it was going to hit us!

Wish it had of - would have been hilariously ironic.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> calm down sportty an go check teh neighbours,i'm sure i heard a rumour they are havin a bbq :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Thanks for your sympathy. In the cold light of day, it is not too bad. Hopefully one of those smart repair guys will be able to sort it.

Dec


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

B*&&%y annoying, isn't it Dec :evil: I had it done to my car before now and I think it is not the fact that we need to shell out after some T£$% has damaged our pride and joy that is so frustrating. It is the fact that our TTs are the extension of our own self/space. So if they get hurt, so do we

I hope you get your car sorted quickly


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

When polishing mine the other day, I spotted almost matching scrapes on ours. I knew that someone had hit our back bumper, but spotted two scrapes on the rear wheelarches.

It's all the more frustrating as our car recently went in for some work and I've no idea when these happened.


----------

